# Dear Quincey...



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. It is the hardest to endure losing a golden. You had a long time with him. What a sweet boy. Play hard and run free my friend!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. Quincey sounds like he was a wonderful friend.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Their lives are much too short no matter how long they are with us. He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed & Love


----------



## StickyToedGeckos (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Sharlin,

that is so beautiful... 

Thank you so much for that...


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Such a beautiful boy - I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet angel Quincey.....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Those that grow up with us are always so very special. I'm so sorry for your loss. Play hard at the bridge sweet boy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Quincey - the time we have with our goldens is never long enough. He was a very handsome boy, and I am sure you have many happy memories of him. Keep them safe in your heart.

"Cut the leash that holds me here
Dear friend and let me run
Once more a strong and steady dog
My pain and struggle done

And don't despair my passing
For I won't be far away
Forever here within your heart
And memory I will always stay

I'll be there watching over you
Your ever faithful friend
And in your memories I'll run 
A young dog once again"

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Quincey


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Your Quincey was one handsome pup. It sounds like he was one special dog. Rest in peace Quincey...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, I haved admired Quincey's picture in my web-travels. What a beautiful,noble-looking golden. I am more sorry than I can say for your loss. It is hard saying goodbye.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh, it's such a heartbreak to lose these amazing golden friends. I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free, sweet Quincey.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free and play hard, sweet Quincy.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am deeply sorry for your loss. He was a handsome boy. Play hard at the bridge sweet boy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of gorgeous Quincey. He sounds like the truest form of the golden temperament. You were blessed to have him so long and to grow up with him. Someday you'll be together again.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry that you had to say goodbye to Quincey. He was a beautiful boy. Bless you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like you have some happy and wonderful memories of Quincey. He was a handsome and sweet boy. I love the picture of him with the shades on. Hope you can find comfort in your memories. (((((((HUGS))))))


----------

